# Welche boilie marken sind gut?



## Carphunteer 17 (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo

also ich bräcuhte mal eure meinungen und erfahrungen. Ich möcht ja unbedingt mal ein Karpfen fangen aber ich bräuchte einen richtig guten boilie. Könt ihr mir vll sagen welche hersteller gut sind.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## jogibaer1996 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

mal ganz ehrlich: ich bin auch Jungangler und frage mich, wie ihr euch teilweise teure rod pods, boilies etc. leisten könnt. schmeißen eure eltern euch das hinterher, oder was???

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## welsstipper (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

dan fisch mit mais an ner posen montage oder karpfen mit brot auf sicht wen sie an der wasser oberfläche stehen, das fischen mit boilies ist zwar selektiver, aber du hast auch weniger chancen einen karpfen zu fangen. machmal beisst tage oder wochenlang keiner und dan vergeht einem schnell die lust.


----------



## heuki1983 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

Boilis von Nash sollen gut sein ....

Sagt Matze Koch, und der hats einfach drauf ^^


----------



## Fury87 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

Marke: Dynamite Baits  Sorte: The Source
Marke: Black Label Baits  Sorte: Fruity Thrill
Marke: Daiwa Infinity Boilies  Sorte: Hallibut/Banane

Aber grundsätzlich kannst du von den Marken die ich genannt habe alle sorten gut fischen!


----------



## Varvio03 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

Probier mal die hier:http://www.cock-baits.de/product_info.php/info/p99_Penny-Fishboilies--20mm--5-Kg-Beutel.html

Sehr gute Boilies, und auch Preislich absolut Junganglerfreundlich.


----------



## carphunter 95 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

Ich bin auch Jungangler, wenn ich dir nen Tipp geben darf versuchs doch einfachmal mit Frolic, die Teile sind günstig und man bekommt sie in fast jedem Supermarkt#6


----------



## hecht fan (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

hab gelesen dass man Frolic öfter wechseln muss weil es sich schneller auflöst.dass heisst : montage raus, köder wechseln ,wieder auswerfen


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

Mainline, Dynamite Baits, Prologic DD, BlackLabelBaits, Baits of Glory, Nutra Baits und am aller besten zur Zeit sind die Cockbaits!


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> mal ganz ehrlich: ich bin auch Jungangler und frage mich, wie ihr euch teilweise teure rod pods, boilies etc. leisten könnt. schmeißen eure eltern euch das hinterher, oder was???
> Grüße
> Jogi



Hi Jogi ,
sehe ich auch so , aber die Welt ist nun mal ungerecht , wünsche dir aber für die Zukunft auch mal ein paar dicke Fische #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*



hecht fan schrieb:


> hab gelesen dass man Frolic öfter wechseln muss weil es sich schneller auflöst.dass heisst : montage raus, köder wechseln ,wieder auswerfen



Hi,
meine Frolic halten ohne Probleme 3 - 4 Stunden , aber vielleicht habe ich ja andere.
Da sind meine 10 mm Pellets viel schlimmer , da heist es alle 15 Minuten wechseln , aber sie sind sehr fängig 
Gruß Udo


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

Schon mal an die Jungens gedacht die sich was nebenbei verdienen oder die hart und ehrlich sparen für gutes Tackle?! Ich würd auch lieber ein paar Monate sparen und mir dann was gutes Kaufen als nur kurz sparen und dann Schund zu kaufen!

Und wenn manche Leute dieses effektive System nicht kapieren und sich dann Schrott kaufen, ist es nicht Zeit, andere Leute für ihr Tackle anzuprangern. Guck dir mein Tackle an, dafür hab ich zwei Jahre gespart!


----------



## Fury87 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Schon mal an die Jungens gedacht die sich was nebenbei verdienen oder die hart und ehrlich sparen für gutes Tackle?! Ich würd auch lieber ein paar Monate sparen und mir dann was gutes Kaufen als nur kurz sparen und dann Schund zu kaufen!
> 
> Und wenn manche Leute dieses effektive System nicht kapieren und sich dann Schrott kaufen, ist es nicht Zeit, andere Leute für ihr Tackle anzuprangern. Guck dir mein Tackle an, dafür hab ich zwei Jahre gespart!


 

|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Rxbinhx (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

Es kommt natürlich auch immer auf die Gegebenheiten vor Ort an, aber ich kann euch die M&R Baits empfehlen. Sie sind ohne Konservierungsstoffe, nur in Salz eingelegt. Sind echt super Köder.


----------



## Somkejumper (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*



carphunter 95 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Jungangler, wenn ich dir nen Tipp geben darf versuchs doch einfachmal mit Frolic, die Teile sind günstig und man bekommt sie in fast jedem Supermarkt#6



Würde ich aber aufpassen. Denn nicht überall ist Frolic erlaubt.
Bei uns im Verein ist es z.B. Verboten.

Sollte aber alles in der Vereinssatzung oder der Gewäserkarte stehen.


----------



## pkdbommel (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

es ist aber nicht gesagt das du mit boilies aufeinmal mehr fängst. es gibt gewässer wo man mit partikel einfach besser bedient ist. mais, tigernüsse und kichererbsen usw. 
mfg bommel


----------



## Alpinestars (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

Welche Boilies gut sind ist schwer zu beantworten da musst du die Karpfen fragen , nein mal im ernst das ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich!
Versuchs am besten erstmal mit Frolic ich angel schon lange auf Karpfen und benutze auch noch oft Frolic oder selbstgemachte Boilies aus Frolic die fangen so gut wie in jedem Gewässer gibt bestimmt auch ausnahmen!
Füttere einfach ein paar Tage eine stelle an wo du Karpfen vermutest und dann versuch dein Glück!
Von der Haltbarkeit, Frolic hält locker seine 3 Stunden am Haar!
Und nicht gleich aufgeben wenn nichts beisst, beim Karpfenangeln ist das einfach so dafür kann es auch mal ganz Dicke kommen in Mengen und oder auch in Masse!
Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen!

MFG Florian


----------



## Dorschbombe 1981 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

Ich fische nur mit Sucessfulbaits Redspice Fish frozen baits kosten viel weniger als andere 20 Kilo 98 Euro, aber fangen überall ob in Polen oder Frankreich und an allen meinen Hausgewässern


----------



## KArpfen97 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

Hi,
oder du kannst dir auch deine Boilies selber machen. Du  kannst dir doch auch mit Zeitungen austragen ein bisschen -eld verdienen . Mein Freund bekommt durchscnittlich 70-80 euro im monat .

Mfg KArpfen97


----------



## kati48268 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

@Carphunteer17
Da du schreibst, du möchtest "unbedingt mal einen Karpfen fangen", gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du Anfänger bist.

Meine Meinung: du gehst die Sache falsch an! Wenn du einen Karpfen fangen willst, solltest du dir weniger Gedanken über Boilies machen (und schon gar nicht über vielen Müll, der dann als Antwort kam; Kohle und was weiß ich), sondern ganz vorne steht: die Stelle, die du befischt!
Was nützt dir der beste Köder für 5 volle Sparschweine, wenn an deiner Stelle kein Fisch ist? Angelst du jedoch dort, wo die Viecher sich aufhalten, vorbei kommen, fressen, kannst du denen nahezu alles vorsetzen.

Wenn du die Sache beispielsweise im Frühjahr angehen willst, sind flache Stellen, die sich als erstes erwärmen, die Hot Spots überhaupt. Oft ist das direkt vor deinen Füssen am Ufer. Übrigens halte ich den schlichten Wurm für den besten Frühjahrsköder überhaupt.

Löse dich von dem ganzen Boilie, Marken, Rod Pod, sonst was Krams und beschäftige dich mit deinem Gewässer. Dann wird es klappen.


----------



## zanderandi (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

Wer sagt denn das er Rod Pod und überhaupt eine teure Ausrüstung hat?

Also ich sehe das genau wie Kati...
Versuch lieber nicht mit Boilies denn die kennen die Karpfen in deinem Gewässer sicher reichlich.
Wenn es nicht unbedingt Großkarpfen sein soll dann nehme ich am liebsten Mais (gequollener Hartmais) damit fütter ich eine Schilfkante an und befische sie dann.
Klappt eigentlich immer.

Mfg


----------



## Forelle97 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

Ich hab auch mal ne Frafe:Wie sind Secret Baits Boillies?


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

sensas birdfood atrract hot chilli


----------



## rolf 41 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

Hallo ich angele auf Karpfen jetzt im winter auch noch welche boilies sind jetzt am besten wer kann mir helfen 

rolf 41


----------



## kati48268 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

Hallo Rolf & willkommen im Board. #h

Ich bin kein Karpfen-Experte und wie du auch in diesem Thread gelesen hast, halte ich nicht viel von dem ganzen Marken-Trara.
Der edelste Knödel taugt nix, wenn er an der falschen Stelle liegt.

Um deine Frage trotzdem halbwegs zu beantworten 
- soweit ich das überhaupt kann - 
es gibt meines Wissens zum Winter einige Grundregeln:
- die Pille soll nicht sehr fettig/ölig sein, weil sich dies in kaltem Wasser schwerer löst und somit schlecht Lockstoffe abgibt
- lieber einen etwas magereren, grob struckturierten Boilie mit Geruchsstoffen (im Favour od. Dip) auf alkoholischer Basis nehmen
- deutlich weniger füttern als im Sommer & Herbst, dafür evtl. etwas mehr Lockstoff am Köder
So kenn ich das von einigen Karpfenfreaks.
Vielleicht melden sich aber auch noch einige Spezies.

Ich fische nicht gezielt im Winter auf Karpfen, da gibt es deutlich bessere Jahreszeiten für.
Da ich beim Rotaugenangeln im tiefen Winter aber auch schon welche als Beifang hatte, würde ich so vorgehen:
2-3 Tage mit einen Mix aus Hanf und Weizen (beides zusammen gekocht) anfüttern, nicht mehr als ein Kilo davon pro Anfüttertag, ein-zwei Handvoll halbierte Boilies als Schmankerl dazu werfen, dann am besten auch Hanfboilies.
Etwa solche Fertigteile:
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/Top-Secret-Boilies-BR-Carp-Dream-Hanf-BR-20mm-4kg-17861p.html
oder selbstgemachte
http://www.fischundfang.de/So-faeng...Hanfboilies-Und-das-nicht-nur-zur-Winterszeit
und mit so einem halben Boilie auch als Köder fischen.


----------



## raini08 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

wie wärs mit selber machen , die eignen sind IMMER NOCH DIE BESTEN sagt mein Nachbar und der ist KarpfenSPEZI  bis bald raini08


----------



## Mac69 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*



Carphunteer 17 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> also ich bräcuhte mal eure meinungen und erfahrungen. Ich möcht ja unbedingt mal ein Karpfen fangen aber ich bräuchte einen richtig guten boilie. Könt ihr mir vll sagen welche hersteller gut sind.
> 
> Danke im vorraus


 
Nabend,

bei manchen Antworten muss ich echt schmunzeln.....*|rolleyesHimmel

Ich gebe meinen Senf auch mal dazu :

Gründsätzlich kannst du Karpfen auf zig verschiedene Köder fangen-Boilies,Mais,Pellets,Tigers,Kichererbsen,Maden,Wurm,Teig,Flocke,Käse etc.pp.
Ne spezielle Boiliemarke werde ich nicht empfehlen-da ich schon sehr viele benutzt habe mit unterschiedlichen Erfolgen.
Fury hat dir ein paar genannt mit denen kannst du nix verkehrt machen so wie mit 10 anderen Marken auch.
Matze,Nash und wie sie alle heissen kochen auch nur mit Wasser und nen Köder der immer nur dicke bringt und immer/überall fängt-gibt es eh nicht ;-)
so wie Kati schon sagte -du kannst mit den besten Ködern angeln-fangen wirdst du nur dann wenn auch Fisch da ist.
Stichwort-Location oder einfach bissle beobachten/Gewässerkenntniss .

Wenn du relativ selektiv auf Karpfen angeln möchtest solltes du wissen was auf dich zukommt-das kann hartes Brot werden ..kann nicht muss!!

Gerade beim gezielten Karpfenangeln verlieren "Neulinge" schnell die Lust weil es doch in der Regel monotoner ist als andere Angelarten.Keine Ahnung wie lange du schon angelst/welche Erfahrungen du hast.

Solltest schon angeln "können" versuch es -vielleicht wirds ja dein Ding.Solltest du erst allgemein anfangen würde ich es sachte angehen lassen.Bei "normalen" angeln lernst du extrem viel an Erfahrungen-was du gerade auch beim Karpfenangeln gut gebrauchen kannst.

Hüte dich nur davor es allen anderen nachzumachen sondern mache deine eigenen Erfahrungen.....probiere viel aus -auch wenn manches vielleicht am Anfang nicht gleich klappt.

zum verwendeten Gerät /tackle:
Lass dich nicht bekloppt machen....ob du mit ner teuren handmade Rute inkl. allem schnick schnack am Wasser sitzt oder "klein" anfängst-es ist dein persönliches Ding und nem Karpfen ist es eh völlig latte ;-).
Also ignorier irgendwelche Besserwisser und Neider am besten.
Die Angelbrocken sind auch nur Werkzeuge.....der typ dahinter ist das massgebliche.
Boilieangeln ist definitiv nicht übermässig teuer-aber man kann es sehr teuer betreiben......je nach Einstellung und nach Spass.
als Tipp:
Wenn du zb.mit mehreren Ruten angeln darfst-beködere zb. eine mit Mais und eine mit  zb.Boilies. 
So kannst du recht einfach feststellen was am meisten bringt.Mais,Prolic,Pellets, zb. ist preiswert+geht in fast jedem Gewässer auf Karpfen-man hat zwar mehr Beifänge aber da gibts schlimmeres.So mache ich es seid etlichen Jahren an unbekannten bzw. neuen Gewässern.
Merke : 
Köder sind auch nur ein Teil im puzzel(wenn auch nen wichtiges)-komplett wirds erst wenn alles passt.

Kurze Frage lange Antwort....ja ich weiss ;-)

Gruss

Mac


----------



## Mac69 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*



rolf 41 schrieb:


> Hallo ich angele auf Karpfen jetzt im winter auch noch welche boilies sind jetzt am besten wer kann mir helfen
> 
> rolf 41


 

Hi Ho,

diesmal fasse ich mich kurz*ggg

Das meiste hat kati schon zusammengefasst.

Ich persönlich benutze im Winter Boilies mit einer recht groben Struktur so das Lockstoffe schneller ausgespült werden (Instant)
Was auch gut geht sind Stick/Pelletmixe mit denen man an/zufüttert(sachte anfüttern-sie fressen nicht mehr so viel-sind schneller satt) 
Viel wichtiger wie der Köder sind allerdings die Plätze wo die Fische sich aufhalten...das ist meiner Meinung nach im Winter das A und O.
Da ich deine Gewässer /Begebenheiten nicht kenne kann ich dir nichts spezielles zu sagen)
Eins ist aber Fakt:
gezieltes karpfenangeln im Winter hat was besonderes -aber es kann auch sehr hart sein......lass dich nicht entmutigen wenn es nicht sofort klappt.

In diesem Sinne

Gruss und schöne Wintercarps

Mac


----------



## CarpCrakc (8. November 2012)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

Wieso müssen es eigentlich immer Boilies sein ?
Früher hat man seine Karpfen mit Würmer,Karoffeln,Mais und Brot gefangen.
Wenn ich keine Lust hab einfach nur dazusitzen , nehm ich mir ne Rute montier ne Pose und los gehts mit Wurm/Mais ...
Is besonders für nen Jungangler viel interessanter.
Was ich auch nicht versteh : Warum muss man sich auf einen bestimmten Zielfisch festlegen??? Sowohl das angeln mit Poseund Knicklicht auf Aal , als auch das Spinnen auf Barsch etc. ist spannend.
Wenn man sich auf eine Fischart fixiert , verpasst man so viele interessant Sachen und hat evtl. einige wichtige Erfahrungen nicht gemacht.
Boilies gibts gute von : Gulp,Spectackle...
Top Secret ist nicht meins.


----------



## thanatos (15. November 2012)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

mit Boilieselbsthakmontage,Rod Pod und E,Piepern ist von der sache her eher Fallenstellerei als Angeln .Mit Pose und normalen Ködern ist 
echt spannender,zumal man nicht weiß was beist denn da????
Zum gezielten Angeln auf Karpfen kommt man aber kaum am Boilie
vorbei (Tigernüsse,Hartmais u.ä.)was von anderen Fischen warscheinlich 
auch nicht genommen wird.Als aktiver Angler kann man auf vieles
verzichten was für die Spezimen Hunters unabdingbar ist.Aber das muß 
jeder für sich entscheiden.Es aber auf jeden Fall Mumpitz mit hochwertigen Boilies tagelang vorher anzufüttern,besser sind langsam
auflösende Futterboilies,Frolik oder gekochtem Mais,das kann dann
auch von anderen Fischen gefressen werden und vergammelt nicht 
am grund und "verstänkert dir den Angelplatz.


----------



## Revilo62 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*



thanatos schrieb:


> mit Boilieselbsthakmontage,Rod Pod und E,Piepern ist von der sache her eher Fallenstellerei als Angeln .Mit Pose und normalen Ködern ist
> echt spannender,zumal man nicht weiß was beist denn da????
> *Meinst Du, dass Karpfenangeln was grundsätzlich anderes ist, nur es wird eben gezielter auf den Karpfen geangelt,deswegen hast Du trotzdem auch mal ne Brasse oder beim Einkurbeln nen Hecht dran*
> Zum gezielten Angeln auf Karpfen kommt man aber kaum am Boilie
> ...


Tight Lines|wavey:


----------



## thanatos (16. November 2012)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

@Revilo 62 ,hätte mir denken können das .......angepißt fühlt.
wo hab ich was von Billigboilis aus der Tüte geschrieben?Futter das in 3 bis
4 Stunden auch von anderen Fischen gefressen werden kann ist wohl kaum 
ein alter Knödel. Ein beim rumbuddelnder,sich aufspießender Brassen oder 
beim Einholen nachfassender Hecht kann doch wohl nicht als Beweis
für die Vielseitigkeit der Boilieangelei angeführt werden.Das du mehr Erfolg
hast nur weil du dich als ernsthaften "Hunter" bezeichnest,wage ich
stark zu bezweifeln.


----------



## carphunter03 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche boilie marken sind gut?*

TTbaits sollen gut sein


----------

